# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Mounting plaster corbels

## snazpizaz

Hi  
I need to hang pair of large (30cm drop) solid plaster corbels. They weigh approx 2.5kg each so are quite heavy. Not sure if coving bond alone will hold them.   
It is ok to  drill a hole in the rear of the plaster to insert a screw protruding from the wall to help secure it ?
Will the plaster take a drill bit or will it crumble on contact ? 
If i can, is it best to use a masonry or wood drill bit ?  
Any other tips appreciated.   
Cheers
sp

----------

